# Minecraft Aufnahme laggt, LoL Aufnahme aber nicht?



## Rubynation (8. August 2015)

Hallo Community,

mich würde interessieren, warum eine Minecraft Aufnahme mit OBS bei einem Gaming-Laptop mit Intel Core i7, 16GB RAM und einer GTX 765m bei nur 10 FPS läuft. League of Legends zum Beispiel läuft flüssig. 

Würde mich über Antworten freuen.

MfG,
Rubynation


----------



## BiJay (9. August 2015)

Das kann mehrere Gründe haben. Was sind deine Einstellungen bei OBS (FPS, Auflösung, Bitrate)? Wo speicherst du die Aufnahme und wo sind deine Spiele gespeichert (SSD, HDD, Windows-Partition)? Minecraft benutzt z.B. standardmäßig Eigene Dateien für die Spieledaten. Was sind deine FPS ohne Aufnahme? Benutzt du bei Minecraft Mods?


----------



## Rubynation (9. August 2015)

Meine OBS Einstellungen habe ich relativ niedrig eingestellt. Minecraft versuche ich jetzt auf die HDD umzuinstallieren. Ich spiele ohne Mods und ohne Aufnahme habe ich 100-150FPS.

Minecraft ist gerade noch auf der SSD gespeichert aber die Aufnahmen sind auf der HDD.


----------



## BiJay (9. August 2015)

Hmm, ich befürchte fast ein OBS-spetifisches Problem. Versuch mal bei OBS statt Gameaufnahme Mintoraufnahme zu wählen, eventuell musst du dann Minecraft im Fenster spielen und nicht Vollbild. Sonst kannst du mal ein anderes Aufnahmeprogramm probieren. Da du eine Nvidia Karte hast, wäre z.B. Shadowplay ein Versuch wert.


----------

